# Newbie...



## cheggs31 (May 13, 2004)

*help on parts*

I'm new here....I was wondering if anyone can list any mods at or under $100? Just curious what's out there....Thanks!

btw, i have an 03 yellow spec-v with 17 in. motegi ff15s and nitto neo-gen tires.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

under $100? um....K&N drop in filter......but i wouldn't really call that a mod....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

and please don't name a thread "newbie" and ask for help on parts.... newbie....


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

cheggs31 said:


> I'm new here....I was wondering if anyone can list any mods at or under $100? Just curious what's out there....Thanks!
> 
> btw, i have an 03 yellow spec-v with 17 in. motegi ff15s and nitto neo-gen tires.


Under $100? Hmm...not for a Spec V, sorry. The only thing slightly closest is a cold air intake or a lightened crank pulley.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Timing advance.... and e-bay cold air intake, and anything used you can find here, or on thevboard.com or b15sentra.net


----------



## cheggs31 (May 13, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Timing advance.... and e-bay cold air intake, and anything used you can find here, or on thevboard.com or b15sentra.net



Thanks!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey no thanks for me? Hahaha


----------



## AutoTerror (May 4, 2004)

chimmike said:


> under $100? um....K&N drop in filter......but i wouldn't really call that a mod....


F*cking chimmike PWNZ this board . 


-BodeB15 :dumbass:


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

AutoTerror said:


> F*cking chimmike PWNZ this board .
> 
> 
> -BodeB15 :dumbass:


Bode, what the hell are you doing here?


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

cheggs31 said:


> I'm new here....I was wondering if anyone can list any mods at or under $100? Just curious what's out there....Thanks!
> 
> btw, i have an 03 yellow spec-v with 17 in. motegi ff15s and nitto neo-gen tires.


hey how do you like those tires? Ive been thinking about getting them.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

James said:


> and please don't name a thread "newbie" and ask for help on parts.... newbie....



hey, chill out, wtf was the point to ur reply if ur not gonna help the guy out?

for mods under $100 u can pretty much only use ebay stuff...u can get a pop charger for about that price..good starter mod.

and 707spec v....i also have nitto neo gens as well, but i have 215/35/z18...they are very good tires IMO


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

AutoTerror said:


> F*cking chimmike PWNZ this board .
> 
> 
> -BodeB15 :dumbass:



haha, bought time Bode got here


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

cheapest mods -> 
debadge (looks badass on my black b15 )
ghetto grille (normally costs you ~ $4 for the mesh, my mesh was free from my neighbor, so all it cost me was the spraypaint i hadda steal from my friend to paint it black, which technically cost me nothing)
umm. motor mounts like someone else said, about $50 (but does require a certain amount of common sense to install, which many people lack)
hmm. cant think of much else right now. good luck modding and welcome to the nissan owners group, hopefully you'll never leave it


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

chimmike said:


> under $100? um....K&N drop in filter......but i wouldn't really call that a mod....


You stupid dumb ass newbie. How dare you ask a questions!!! JK.

I have a K&N drop in and it made a big enough difference to do it. Also, you could gut the precat. That would be cheap and make a difference.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

caveman said:


> . Also, you could gut the precat. That would be cheap and make a difference.


Not enough to justify the modification though. I don't think it would be a great idea to spend time the time to take the exhaust manifold off just to gut it. Why not just save the money and get a true header? I haven't seen any dyno numbers either to back up legitimate gains from gutting the precat or even the secondary cat.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> hey, chill out, wtf was the point to ur reply if ur not gonna help the guy out?
> 
> for mods under $100 u can pretty much only use ebay stuff...u can get a pop charger for about that price..good starter mod.
> 
> and 707spec v....i also have nitto neo gens as well, but i have 215/35/z18...they are very good tires IMO


I think you should think about it, if every one that needed help with a problem titled their thread "help!?" or "newbie" or "problem", are you going to search in the future and find your problem amoungst that?!?! Don't be dumb AJ.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

James said:


> I think you should think about it, if every one that needed help with a problem titled their thread "help!?" are you going to search in the future and find your problem amoungst that?!?! Don't be dumb AJ.



I agree.


Oh, and I don't suggest ebay parts. Odd problems can occur with them. They're cheap, poor quality one-offs of good, reliable parts.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I wouldnt suggest performance parts off ebay....but there are some okay deals out there for your exterior/interior NEEDS


----------



## cheggs31 (May 13, 2004)

Thanks to EVERYONE for your input! I really appreciate it....what's this stuff with the NISMO mods from the nissandriven.com site? Are these covered by nissan's warranty or the dealership?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

all NISMO parts have a warranty from the dealership, but i think u have to buy it from an actual dealership


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

warranty for what?


----------

